# Turtle News!!



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just got a call from our realtor today. Seems that the sellers have accepted our offer and we will be getting our first house. Now I realize that nothing is absolute until we have closed, but Im keeping my fingers crossed that come June we will be the proud owners of a new home.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

allright T good for you-so where are you going


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY! Now the turtle has a home!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

cool, now you just have to "shell" out the money! lol


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

congrats T!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

A big fat congrats to ya Turtle... The all american dream...go for it


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Hope you enjoy the move

It's nice having a place called your own


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I have a question for you.
If i were to leave a house warming gift for you by your front door, glowing with flickering ambient lighting...would you be terrified and stomp out the flames?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you forgot to add the stench of death for atmosphere,FE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That would ruin the surprise SI....silly actors! LOL


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Can you address it to Mr. Turtle?? I dont want no stink foot.  



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well, I have a question for you.
> If i were to leave a house warming gift for you by your front door, glowing with flickering ambient lighting...would you be terrified and stomp out the flames?


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> Can you address it to Mr. Turtle?? I dont want no stink foot.


A little Billy Madison for you

Who the hell is it? What do you want? Judas Priest, Barbara, it's one of those flaming bags again.

Barbara: Don't put it out with your boots, Ted.

Old Man Clemens: Don't tell me my business, Devil Woman. Call the fire department, this one's outta control.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey...I just knock and run.
The rest is up to the person that opens the door...?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*That is very good news Turtle, congratulations!!*


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats sweetie!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yay!!! T!!!! 
Got pics of the house???? 

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats Turtle. Home Sweet Home.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Cograts Turtle!!! The joy's of being a home owner.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on your first shell... err, I mean home! 

Bet you can't wait for the first Halloween at your house!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

congrats turtle


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats to Turtle and family


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats Turtle.
There is nothing like having a place to call your own.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats Turtle
welcome to Homeownership


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats.. Now you have the never ending list of fix it projects to look forward to that is part of home ownership


----------

